# update during primetime tv?



## davejoy (Oct 25, 2007)

probably not real intelligent to send through updates during primetime tv :down:


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If the TiVo rebooted during primetime, that is NOT normal. Something caused it to reboot.

TiVo reboots at 2AM when it has an update. The only time it doesn't reboot at 2AM is if it is recording, then it just waits until the recording ends to reboot.


----------

